
Election Fighter – free game – open source - katchwreck
We made an election-themed game to test our &quot;vizflow&quot; open-source visualization engine (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;vizflow). Now you can fight back! Or at least, get some relief :)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;electionfighter.com<p>Also available in Google Play:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.com.electionfighter<p>Feedback wanted.
======
katchwreck
the game is now also available on itch.io:

[https://election-fighter.itch.io/election-fighter](https://election-
fighter.itch.io/election-fighter)

------
orionblastar
Http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.com.electionfighter

It plays better than the web version. Every enemy is Donald Trump. Meghan has
the Doctor Who theme are you worried about the BBC being mad at you for using
it?

~~~
katchwreck
Thanks for checking it out. We've gotten many requests to add other enemies
(especially Hill). But we ran out of time on this unfunded project (for now).
We do plan to keep updating it with new features as time allows. For example,
we just added Bernie to the powerup delivery animations for each level :)

Since the game is 100% free, open source, and not being used for commercial
purposes, we hope to avoid any litigation. However, if we receive any requests
that we remove copyrighted material from the owner(s), we will be happy to do
so.

------
orionblastar
[http://electionfighter.com](http://electionfighter.com)

On my Android Samsung Galaxy S4 after choosing a fighter I get a black screen.
Is it not mobile friendly?

~~~
katchwreck
Thanks for the feedback. Are you selecting the Ras-Tan character? As
mentioned, the Ras-Tan level is slow loading.

Also, we have seen this level fail to load on some devices using the website
version. As mentioned, the app version is available in the GooglePlay store,
and the app version seems to fix the problems that we have seen with loading
the Ras-Tan level.

We suspect this is due to a memory limitation due to the large number of
pixels going into the Ras-Tan character's animations. As time allows, we will
work on optimizing the code to allow more devices to run this level.

Hope this helps! Appreciate the input.

~~~
orionblastar
Yes I selected the Ras-Tan character.

